# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Ing. Agronomo cacao

## agricultor II

Busco un ing. Agronomo especialista en sembrios de cacao y con conocimiento de la zona de puerto bermudez (oxapampa) contactar al sgte. email.  piscosour_j@hotmail.com.
gracias.Temas similares: Ingeniero Agrónomo Busco Ing. Agrónomo Tec. Agronomo - Granada Agronomo

----------

